# PMT worse after tx ends?



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello my lovely ladies on here, just wanted to ask if any of you noticed a marked increase in PMT symptoms/duration shortly after tx journeys ended?

I have realised that what I thought were just a jumble of emotions completely related to the bereavement of tx ending, seem largely to be directly linked to very particular weeks in my cycle. 

Before tx all began I used to have maximum of 3 days prior to period of feeling vulnerable,  irritable and tearful, but now since tx has ended  it seems (from the mood chart I have been keeping the last few months) that these and a whole host of other classic PMT symptoms (swelling of my joints, feeling suddenly very, very tired, sudden hot flushes, very angry feelings/outbursts over nothing, bloating and very dark depressive sudden dips in mood) seem to now be taking over for a whole three weeks out of the four in every cycle!!!! The PMT now starts like clock work 7 days before period and lasts for the whole week of my period + the whole week after!!! When the PMT symptoms die down it is like coming out of a fog, my mood lifts instantly and dramatically, I I have this amazing week where I  feel like I can do anything, I  have this week of wonderful clarity, energy and a happy buzz which is when the whole tx having ended pain is also at its easiest to manage and rarely come up and bites me!

Did anyone else notice such a marked increase or begin getting bad PMT for the first time after tx ended?

I have a done a bit of research on it and all the text I have found/read seems to say that stress can be one of the main triggers of bad PMT so maybe after after three years of failed tx perhaps it is to be expected it has all now gone a bit haywire!? 

I am following my fab and lovely friend's advice (Hi Ermey if you read this   and big ) and currently trying a course of Vit B6, but just keen to also know if what I am experiencing is a common biological reaction to the aftermath of failed tx.

I have read about a herbal/vitamin drink called 'Escape' that has had rave reviews from national womens magazines and being featured on 'This Morning' by Dr Steele, re it helping quickly calm PMT - but wanted to know if any of you been on it, and if so did it actually do what it claims? I am determined to try and find a herbal remedy if I can as I really can't face the thought of having to go back to anything medical/clinical again and the nasty side effects the pill etc has.

Huge hugs to all of you and thanks for listening to my ramble!
Love
Hippy
xxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hippy 

Everything you have typed re symptoms have struck a huge cord with me, rather like a large bell going off in my head..........

I have been suffering exactly they same as you since a few weeks after my ectopic...... I eventually went to the Dr because I couldn't stand the hot flushes and night sweats any longer....... not to mention the headaches........ it just feels like I have had PMT continuously for the last 4 months   To cut a long story a little short, I had a range of blood tests (to count out infections apparently) and had FSH and LH ( I was/am concerned its all related to peri-menopause) anyway most of the bloods came back fine, one I have to have redone in the next couple of weeks as it was slightly elevated ( Will find out tomorrow what that means!!) My GP seems to think its all related to the drugs from the IVF, although she seems to be under the impression that I have been on them permanently for the last year ( bless her heart!!) I am not so sure myself... although now you have given me food for thought! She gave the web address for the PMS assoc, which to be honest I haven't made much effort to look at, as I feel its not related to me....   she also said she would give me something to help with it all if I wasn't still TTC......... things like EPO should help with PMS if that really is what it is.....

I will keep you posted about the continuing blood saga if you like?

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Debs - HUGE thanks for replying   and big hugs to you   for all those nasty symptoms you've been having to put up with too. I really hope your bloods on Friday will have some constructive results and YES please do keep me posted!

Re the issue of whether tx drugs have caused the PMT to go crazy that is the bit that doesn't quite fit for me, as despite being stuck in IF tx zone for three years, it was my DH who was on IF drugs (daily) for the first two years (unsuccessfully) and when it came to my turn (having to have medicated donor IUI tx) I only got to have one cycle that was on drugs (Menopur injections every other day) because they found after several goes both natural IUI and via monitoring non tx cycles, that I had a  non reversable abnormality with my egg development and release and everything had to be abandoned because my eggs had the opposite reaction to the IF drugs. So that is what is strange, my body didn't have more than one month on nasty IF drugs, but it did have three years of day in day out, hellish stress of the tx journey with DH and all the failed natural and monitored IUIs, so it can only be this stress that was perhaps the trigger? But once I have tried my various herbal and supplement option, I think like you I may well have to just be brave and face seeing a doctor for some bloods too, just to check it is nothing more sinister causing it.

Look forward to hearing how you get on hun, and so pleased my post has made you feel less alone with these wretched PMT symptoms.

Love
Hippy
xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Hippy hun,

To be honest, I had to go to the GP's because I thought I was going mad all the symptons and mood swings     I honestly thoguht if I didnt try and do somethign I would end up in the mental hospital or prison   

Although I am still none the wiser (yet) as to what is going on, it felt like a positive step to talk to my GP about it, hopefully this thread will do the same for you, in that your not going mad and these symptons are real!

I will let you know what happens tomorrow!!

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Hippy,

I don't know if you read the thread on body changes after tx but I'm not surprised when I hear how things like PMT change after cycles. One day (when I have enough time...) I'll do a search of medical journals and see if there is any hard data.

I had bad PMT BEFORE I started treatment and after each failed cycles there was a long period of adjustment that my body went through. After the last cycle it took about a year before my body returned to normal.

Because I had PMT before tx I was able to "understand" the hormonal swings I went through when the drugs effected me. Didn't make it any less horrible though.

I don't have a strong belief in attributing physical sympoms to emotional reasons. I'm disabled and have had decades of this. It's just my opinion and I'm not trying to foist it on you.

With my own PMT I have been able to get a great deal of relief with evening primrose oil but it did take 3 months to see the good effects. It is available on prescription for breast tenderness associated with PMT.

If you get some blood tests it would be good to see how your progesterone levels are. There is a school of thought that progesterone is depleted by IVF cycles.

Wishing you all the best and sending lots of sympathy!

Warmest regards,


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

I hate PMT - its dreadful, and I really do think that I have suffered with it more since the last tx last year. I have been having hot flushes, and even stranger I have found that I am really receptive to smells too!   There are certain times in the month where my tolerance levels are much lower than usual, I'm a pretty placid person by nature so thats been quite freaky for me to deal with! 

Ain't it great being a woman - pah!   

Love,
Emcee x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hello Debs (alias Hippy) and Girls
I can totally empathise with you and what you have suffered since having treatment. I am abit like Flopsy i suffered with PMT before i ever started treatment. So to feel emotional days before my period is quite normal for me..High levels of emotional outbursts have got me down..I also tried Oil of Primrose and it was very effective..
Have you thought about alternative therapy such as Acupuncture, reflexology...i am a firm believer at looking at the holistic side of things. I believe that western medicine only try to solve the problem, whereas alternative treatment can look at the emotional aspect of our being..(i may be talking alot of rubbish)..
I also feel that your and to be honest my PMT is not so bad as before...although i still get very tearful...Put it this way my husband hasn't had a flying pan thrown at his head for the last year or so...poor thing!!
Thanks for bringing this topic to light..
lots of love astridxxx


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you sooo much for all your replies, always good to know you are not alone with these things and yes I totally agree with the comment that it is pretty naff being a woman at times    I am definitely going to request to be a man in my next life hee!!!! 

Astrid - not sure why you thought my real name was Debs but that made me chuckle anyway as I am not called Debs! Some fab suggestions on here for me to now investigate and thank you all for taking the time to reply   Big hugs to you all.

Love
Hippy
xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Hippy hun,

Well my GP is as fab as ever   I am to have my repeat blood test Monday, apparently this test shows up any infections/inflamation in the body, they want to repeat it as mine was slightly elevated last time, in the meantime she is referring me to an endocrinologist to see if they can figure out what is going on   might get some answers to some long asked questions!!!

Hope you have a good weekend hun, with not to many flushes and sweats  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

ooops hippy 

I am sorry its Fidget who is called Debs....i just had this inprinted my brain and then i renamed you debs..Sorry for getting it wrong.. 
Goodluck with the blood tests on monday Fidget. I hope that you get some answers....
love astridxx


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

Fidget - Hi hun, hope the repeat blood test goes well today and shows something they can then easily rectify. Do let me know how things go, you can always pm me if you like?

Love
Hippy
xxx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello everyone
Everytime I drop into the Moving On board I am reminded how lovely everyone is here  

Just wanted to say that reading this thread and reading the 'changes to your body' thread have been enormously comforting to me, and really helped me feel a bit calmer and more tolerant of myself, my moods and emotions, and my physical inadequacies! 

I had been beating myself up over feeling fatter, my aching ovaries (anyone else get this) my PMT, my unpredictable cycles etc etc. 

I am convinced my body shape has changed since tx as well, as I didn't put on masses of weight during tx, and have lost some of it, but still feel much rounder across my middle. 

Anyhow, I am rambling but wanted to say thanks as usual for making me feel not alone.

Hugs to all
xxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hello Ermey

Lovely to hear from you...so glad that you found this posting interesting...i also found it an interesting topic...
Fidget i hope your tests went well?
Hippy i hope you are ok?

love astridxx


----------



## 555pebbles (Feb 24, 2006)

I was so glad to read this post.
I too have been feeling more symptoms never had any before other than feeling tearful.
After my last treatment I actually feel so angry and know I am snappy before and during my period.  I have never suffered from this and must admit I do not like it neither does my dh.  I also get very hot all the time like i feel I have a temperature and wake up in the morning wanting my shower cause I feel I have had night sweats I wake up all the time about 2pm feeling so hot.
Bit scary really and hope I am not going through the menopause  I feel to scared to ask anyone.
pebs


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

This is a very interesting thread because for the last year of ttc I was getting very strange 2WW symptoms.  These were mainly aching ovaries, a general "awareness" of my uterus and nausea/tiredness from 7dpo.  At the time I honestly thought I was suffering implantation failure because the symptoms are very similar to pregnancy symtoms but it has happened so much that now I am waking up to the fact that maybe it is PMT or a reaction to the progesterone.  

I can't honestly say that I suffer from the emotional side (though who wasn't emotional/stressed in the 2WW).  Does this mean it isn't strictly PMT.  It's only been in the last 12 months though.  before then I was symptom free so it is either age or treatment related.

Sam


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

hey Ladies........

well the saga continues.............

the bloods came back abnormal again   so definately something up.... notes say 'action taken' so I assume she has referred me to the endocrinologist so just now have to wait for a letter from them.... knowing the NHS.... could be weeks if not months   will try and keep you all posted!

Hopefully some of you are starting to feel better now  

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

